

The First Videogame GPL violation case - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/06/17/First-videogame-GPL-action.aspx
This is the first case I've ever heard of where a GPL violation has been found in a videogame.
======
MaysonL
Some more info: <http://www.scummvm.org/news/20090616/>

------
TheSOB88
What? What happened? Who the hell is Atari? They seem like a local variable
that is never used. Plus, this sentence.

    
    
      It would seem that a European developer working with the 
      shambling mess of a company now known (but with absolutely no 
      relationship to the original) as Atari.

